# New WorldMark Phoenix resort



## cotraveller (Aug 14, 2012)

Another new WorldMark resort has been announced.  From the WorldMark web site, https://www.worldmarktheclub.com/index.shtml

"_Announcing the New WorldMark Phoenix — South Mountain Preserve Resort! 

We have more great news to share! Starting today, we've added another new resort to WorldMark, The Club. WorldMark Phoenix — South Mountain Preserve is now accepting reservations for arrivals starting February 23, 2013."_

No details are are on the web site yet.  It looks like they posted the announcement before loading a more detailed description or inventory.  It doesn't show on the resort gallery or booking pages. Maybe later today they will have more info.


----------



## slum808 (Aug 14, 2012)

I guess they didn't really want to share it today. The announcement is no longer on the WM website.


----------



## GregT (Aug 14, 2012)

slum808 said:


> I guess they didn't really want to share it today. The announcement is no longer on the WM website.



I just called them and they said that it was an error that appeared on the website and that the Call Center should apologize to any owners calling in.  The operator was promised an update by the end of the day.

Perhaps WYNDHAM is getting a new property in Phoenix, not Worldmark...we will know soon...

Best,

Greg


----------



## ronparise (Aug 14, 2012)

I think its coming to worldmark, 

Here are some comments from a recent earnings call


Wyndham Worldwide's CEO Discusses Q1 2012 Results - Earnings Call Transcript 
April 25, 2012 |


Now moving to Wyndham Vacation Ownership, which is always -- which is also a recognized industry innovator. Results were stellar at WVO with volume per guest increases of 10% and tour increases of 8%. We're seeing great results from our latest initiative to drive efficiencies, our credit prescreening program. As you know, timeshare is a sold rather than a sought product, and finding good prospects is key to our success. So last year, we introduced the proprietary creditworthiness prescreening program. The rollout of this program is now effectively complete, and it has increased our efficiency by identifying the most qualified prospects for our salespeople. 

We believe that the credit prescreening program was a meaningful contributor to the 10% lift in VPG and that this will be another game changer for us in the industry. Great innovation, focused management and terrific execution delivered truly outstanding results at WVO. 

*Finally, we continue to make progress on the Wyndham Asset Affiliation Model or WAAM. Developer interest is strong, and we recently signed our first WAAM agreement for our WorldMark by Wyndham product. Located in the south mountain region of Arizona near Scottsdale, our 5th WAAM deal is a purpose-built timeshare project that will nicely complement our 3 existing Arizona locations within the WorldMark portfolio. We expect to start sales on this product in the fourth quarter. *


----------



## cotraveller (Aug 16, 2012)

The announcement of the WorldMark Phoenix resort is real now.  It reappeared on the WorldMark web site today, along with bookable inventory.  70 units total, with 1, 2, and 3 bedroom units.

I'm booked for March, 2013. Colorado Rockies spring training baseball here we come!


----------



## eal (Aug 16, 2012)

I stayed there a couple of years ago during spring training - it is very nice.


----------



## Beefnot (Aug 16, 2012)

eal said:


> I stayed there a couple of years ago during spring training - it is very nice.



What was it before Worldmark?


----------



## Rent_Share (Aug 16, 2012)

Raintree Vacation Club 

*Desert Arroyo*

_4647 E. Francisco Drive, Phoenix, Arizona 85044 _


http://www.raintreevacationclub.com/vacation-resorts/united-states/phoenix/desert-arroyo/

▼






https://maps.google.com/maps?hl=en#https://maps.google.com/maps?hl=en#*Canyonview Resorts Club*https://maps.google.com/local_url?d...n&s=ANYYN7lWl1OH1dZsAqRrIf4DLtQ7kZ3CVw&dtab=2


----------



## presley (Aug 16, 2012)

The Tripadvisor reviews for 2012 make it sound like customer service isn't on the priority list over there.  I hope that is different now with Wyndham managing it.


----------



## LynnW (Aug 16, 2012)

I think it has had at least four different names since it opened. When we were staying at the Legacy Golf Resort several years ago we went to look at it and at that time they seemed to be having problems. The unit we looked at had no furniture on the balcony and it was very dark. I'm sure it's improved since then.

Lynn


----------



## cotraveller (Aug 16, 2012)

A new WorldMark resort which is an existing resort or apartment complex that was taken over typically gets a thorough refurbishment before opening.  The New Mexico resorts and the Las Vegas Tropicana resort are a few examples I can think of off the top of my head. I would expect that this resort will follow that pattern and will be in good shape when it opens in February.

I'll know a lot more about it after we have stayed there in March.


----------



## jdunn1 (Aug 16, 2012)

Good to know because the trip advisor reviews are horrible for this resort. 

...now for WM to add a Myrtle Beach resort and some slopside ski resorts.




cotraveller said:


> A new WorldMark resort which is an existing resort or apartment complex that was taken over typically gets a thorough refurbishment before opening.  The New Mexico resorts and the Las Vegas Tropicana resort are a few examples I can think of off the top of my head. I would expect that this resort will follow that pattern and will be in good shape when it opens in February.
> 
> I'll know a lot more about it after we have stayed there in March.


----------



## PearlCity (Aug 25, 2016)

Anyone have reviews of this resort. Just book for hubby's guys outing and I'm out of country so can't access wmowners to see any posts there on resort. 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## sparty (Aug 30, 2016)

PearlCity said:


> Anyone have reviews of this resort. Just book for hubby's guys outing and I'm out of country so can't access wmowners to see any posts there on resort.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk



Not sure about reviews - but we stay at this resort a lot. It's one of my favorites, I take it over Marriott all the time.

The things I like about it - location- I like to hike all over South Mountain, the 2 bedroom is fairly large and a good percentage have attached single car garages, the location is great  - close to sky harbor and Tempe where I like going to Portillo's a lot 

I highly recommend South Mountain.


----------



## purson (Sep 12, 2016)

*WM Phoenix*

We've stayed at WM Phoenix a dozen times including their opening night.  We've stayed mostly during the winter months but a couple were in summer when we wanted to attend certain concerts or sporting events.  The resort is very nice, although we don't really hang around there much.  There are so many things to do and see in the city we just want a quiet, comfortable place to stay after long days of exploring. This resort fills the bill.  The location is very convenient and not too far from the airport, which we have taken advantage of several times when we were flying to/from Hawaii. The traffic isn't too bad in that part of town compared to further north.  For attending concerts, we drive east a few miles and park at McClintock/Apache Blvd Park-and-Ride for a hassle-free 35 minute light rail trip to downtown. Certain venue destinations are or were, free of charge. 

The only negatives I can think of are that the two bedroom units are upstairs and each unit has their own set of stairs from the garage. No elevators.  Some or all of the one BR units are downstairs but you then have guests tromping around overhead.  The garages are nice but in summer, they get extremely hot.  Your car will be a broiler no matter what.  Still, we like the security of having the garages and ease with which we can retrieve any small item from the car. 

It is a really great resort and we have always encountered helpful and friendly staff.  We look forward to another visit.


----------

